# Reputable Silver standard breeders?



## redcricket

We are thinking about adding one more spoo to our crazy family, but no earlier than a year from now. We currently have 2 spayed females, and would like a male this time. I absolutely love silvers, they are just breathtaking to me, and I pretty much have my heart set on a silver male. I am just beginning the process of researching breeders, and I wondered if anyone could recommend a reputable silver standard poodle breeder? I live in southeastern PA, and I am not against shipping from out of state, but I prefer to visit the breeder I purchase from, so I would prefer if it is a reasonable driving distance from my location. I would like to get to know the breeder I buy from, and establish a relationship with them first. Thanks so much everyone!!


----------



## Keithsomething

Whisperwind is the kennel I think of when I think of a silver breeder in this general area ((though she may be best known for her whites))
She seems super courteous and willing to answer any question put forth to her 


Whisperwind Standard Poodles


----------



## Vibrant

What, besides colour, are you looking for? Do you want to do any performance, conformation or therapy work with your new silver poodle, or is he to be a loving pet?
I live in Ontario and hands down, I would recommend Bibelot Tolka for silvers. I have two Bibelot Tolka dogs...both have very stable temperaments and so far, great health. My 16 month old male, Troy, has his Canadian and UKC conformation championships, his CGC, is certified as a St. John's Ambulance Therapy Dog, two legs towards his pre-novice title and one leg on his Rally Novice title (earned this past weekend). He adores kids and gets along well with other dogs. 
If you're looking for a relationship with the breeder, Deb Drake (Tolka) is a gem and I've been lucky enough to become good friends with her through the dogs.
I know Susan (Bibelot) and Deb have a breeding involving Troy's sire...puppies due soon, and they're also going to breed Sky soon.
In New Jersey, there's Marion Banta, Parrishill poodles, and Tintlet, on this forum also has gorgeous silvers (I think Kitchel is lovely!)
Good luck...take your time...do your research....and I'm sure you'll end up with the boy of your dreams!
Viviennne


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

I would have to agree with Vibrant, but would add Desertreef and Chesla Poodles to the mix. If I were looking at getting a silver, the first person I would contact would be Susan Fraser of Bibelot. In my opinion, she is THE premier breeder of silvers in North America.


----------



## *tina*

Tintlet here on the board has gorgeous silvers. I believe Olie's Suri came from Tintlet.


----------



## jester's mom

The owner of the father to my silver male, Alfie, who is Am. Can. Ch. ParrisHill Just Call Me Jeremy, has a litter of pups in MA born June 30th and some are silver. Alfie is a WONDERFUL boy, handsome, playful, loving and intelligent and he LOVES water. 

Here is the link to the page where the stud owner (Parrishill Poodles) has it on her website. You can also go and see pics of Jeremy... and, she has pics of Alfie on Jeremy's page also. 
3 1/2 - 4 Weeks Old


----------



## Olie

Yep, Suri is from Gloria Tintlet Standard Poodles she just had a litter not long ago so she has great pics of her dogs!! Also, be careful, she has 2 pups now, one silver and one blue!! 

I LOVE Desert Reef Poodles - desertreef - her dogs are amazing looking too. She also had a beautiful litter recently, has great pics and vids.

Yes I stalk the breeders I LOVE!! (not stalk, but you know they are at the TOP of my favorites)

Both tons of testing and have dogs in different venues.


----------



## redcricket

WOW! Thanks so much everyone! I will look into all of them during my search. I definately plan to take my time, and be very thorough. I hope to find the perfect boy for us! We are not into showing, or conformation...just want a loving and healthy pet to join our family. I will keep everyone posted during my search. Thanks again for giving me recommendations...I'm so glad to have all of my poodle forum friends to point me in the right direction!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos

I'd totally reccomend Karen at Desert Reef Poodles - home too. I adore her, her dogs, and everything about this kennel! It's where I got my Vegas.


----------



## Teffy

My friend grew up with Bibelot poodles, even co-owned a show dog with Susan Fraser. They're last pair of Bibelot poodles from their 'childhood' about 20 years ago, lived until they were 18 years old. I was suspicious of that and asked if they were walking, seeing, hearing in the later years, yes they were except the last year. 20 years later, the brother and one sister owns Bibelot Tolka littermates. They're very, very happy with them, I think they were perfectly matched too. I have pictures of them somewhere...
Oh the brother got a second poodle from Kalchan, don't know anything about them but sweet temperament.


----------



## jonny cash

highview, Highview Poodles AKC Poodle Breeder
or tintlet, Tintlet Standard Poodles
both of these breeders produce fine dogs, and both have wonderful reputations. it would be hard to go wrong with either one.


----------



## healthnut

*anyone?*

Has anyone heard or have a poodle from NightWinds? 

TIA


----------



## jonny cash

healthnut said:


> Has anyone heard or have a poodle from NightWinds?
> 
> TIA


Jerry is an outstanding breeder.


----------

